How do you organize your company's Dropbox? - Dwolb
======
davchana
I know you asked Company one, but my personal dropbox has these folders at
root:

Apps

All applications based folders go in here, all auto sync, backup access, any
app which ask access to my dropbox, goes here. Like Whatsapp, FolderSync,
ifttt, etc etc

Documents

All of my educational & work related documents/certificates go here. Subfolder
are Education, Work, Passport, Passport Photos, Country One, Country Two,
Matriage, Family, Other

Office

As in MS Office files. Subfolders Archive, Word, Excel, Banking, Finance,
Domains. Anything currently not active goes in Archive. Banks have subfolders
labelled per Bank Name. Finances has everything related to money matters.

Own Data

Data I generated by myself. All subfolders are YYYYMMDD LABEL. Any greeting
card I made, Any mug I made, all source files. Active ones only; completed
ones go out of Dropbox to Hard Disc

Shared

Anything I got invited to.

Temp

Anything I neede temporary & can be deleted safely anytime.

Misc

Anything which does not fit anywhere else.

